

Show HN: Twitter Bootstrap modal responsive (mobile) fix with jQuery - niftylettuce
https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/issues/2130#issuecomment-7664836

======
jameswyse
Nice! I didn't even know there was a problem, I'll definitely be trying this
fix out soon!

------
hangnail_lobby
worked for me... fantastic!

------
rook2pawn
very cool!

